# Adoption et Protection animale > Adoption Autres Animaux >  Deux Ratons frères inséparables

## cecile70

Informations sur l'animal


*Nom:* Jean et Bonbeurre
*Type:* Rat
						
						
*Sexe:* Mâle
*Âge:* 2 ans 3 mois 
*Stérilisé ?* Non
*Compatible :* 
						
						
						
						 Enfants.
						





Situation actuelle


*Lieu :* 75 - Paris
*Situation :* Chez son propriétaire
*Cet animal :* 
								
								
								
									est vieux, 
								
								
							
							







Contact


*N° Teléphone :* 0688487593
*E-mail :* cecileonce@gmail.com





Conditions


*Covoiturages :* Acceptés
*Familles d'accueil:* Souhaitées




 Bonjour tout le monde, 

Les deux bébés d'une de nos deux rattes ont aujourd'hui un mois. Ils sont hyper gentils, calmes et très câlins. 
Ils sont frères et nous voulons qu'ils soient adoptés ensemble. Merci de nous joindre par mail ou téléphone.

----------


## Ioko

Ils sont magnifiques

----------

